# Warning/Threat poses. Post em if you have em



## Alex 1 (Jun 4, 2006)

Below is an adult male d. dessicata's threat pose. I don't recall seeing it anywhere else, so here you go. This little guy is real excitable. I like to have it spar with my finger.


----------



## FieroRumor (Jun 4, 2006)

That's a cool pose!

Here's my Chinese Bionic Mantid With his weapon of choice... "Hiiii Yaaaa!"


----------



## Ian (Jun 4, 2006)

Here are a couple of mine:

Pseudocreobotra Wahlbergii






Creobroter Gemmatus






Sphodromantis Sp.


----------



## Techuser (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## strummer (Jun 4, 2006)

Oh their so cute. I don`t have any mantid at the mo, I keep only spids.But I`ll look forward to getting some as soon as I`ve learnt enough to keep them happy.

Can`t wait. :lol:


----------



## Rib (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## Rick (Jun 4, 2006)

FieroRumor please get permission before using my pics or anyone else's! Thank you.


----------



## Rick (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## FieroRumor (Jun 5, 2006)

> FieroRumor please get permission before using my pics or anyone else's! Thank you.


:!: Sorry about that Rick, I didn't know who took those (They were in my "Misc. Mantid Pics" folder...)


----------



## bruty2fruity (Jun 5, 2006)

ahh so thats a threat pose, i thought my mantids want hugs.

also what does a mantis "bite" feel like?


----------



## Ian (Jun 5, 2006)

Can't really feel it, its more like a kinda, chew. An excuse of a bite if you ask me


----------



## bruty2fruity (Jun 5, 2006)

what about when they grab you?


----------



## Rick (Jun 5, 2006)

> what about when they grab you?


It's a pinch. The tip if the arm is needle sharp and can easily draw blood.


----------



## braidsta (Jun 5, 2006)

> It's a pinch. The tip if the arm is needle sharp and can easily draw blood.


yeah as i found out! what a shock.  

still she hasn't done t since 1st day so maybe she just paniced.


----------



## bruty2fruity (Jun 6, 2006)

> > what about when they grab you?
> 
> 
> It's a pinch. The tip if the arm is needle sharp and can easily draw blood.


thought as uch. do mantids seldom pinch?


----------



## Rib (Jun 6, 2006)

> > > what about when they grab you?
> >
> >
> > It's a pinch. The tip if the arm is needle sharp and can easily draw blood.
> ...


I would say it's very rare, I've never had it happen to me, though once a Budwing female started doing that 'nibbling' thing on my hand they do which usually tickles and it hurt a bit.


----------



## Rick (Jun 6, 2006)

Usually don't have an issue with my mantids grabbing me. However when you're catching wild mantids it's a whole different story.


----------



## rlechols (Jun 7, 2006)

New adult H. Grandis female (pics took yesterday):

A little alarmed:






Full Display:






Up close:


----------



## AFK (Jun 11, 2006)

>


Hey, what is that your mantis is holding?


----------



## wuwu (Jul 14, 2006)

it looks like an angelfish? :shock:


----------



## bruty2fruity (Jul 14, 2006)

> > > > what about when they grab you?
> > >
> > >
> > > It's a pinch. The tip if the arm is needle sharp and can easily draw blood.
> ...


ive had the nibbling but where i have tough skin i couldnt really feel it. but ive been attacked and pinched...blasted african female. but i spose its my fault really. all part of the over coming of fear process


----------

